# Rocky Mountain Powerplay looks to be a contender, and N America availability "soon"



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Rocky Mountain Powerplay looks to be a contender, and N America availability "soon"*

Altitude Powerplay | Rocky Mountain Bicycles

This should make some headway into a premium N America available Class 1 trail bike. Time will tell what their motor is all about, but geometry looks dandy.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

ugh, RMB... what u doin?


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks like a nice bike. I'd certainly like to see how reliable the drivetrain is but I am glad to see a N.A. company bringing their own stuff out. it's also nice to see them try to reduce the normally rather poor engagement that other ebike systems have but right now it's just a claim that I have not seen anyone comment on.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks nice, I wonder about pricing?


----------

